
Show HN: Standup meetings are dead - alexxtomsk
https://blog.standuply.com/stand-up-meetings-are-soon-dead-e74118f788f4
======
peg_leg
Stand up is the one time in the day where many info workers have actual
contact (via person or voice) with thier coworkers. How antisocial are we
trying to be?

------
caio1982
This is not a Show HN and the verb is in the wrong tense.

